# Bell-Pincher?



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay, so these rumours are really weird.

For some reason, I'm called a "bell-pincher", although I never have more than about 20k on me at a time, don't really pinch bells, and don't have much stuff to sell to Re-Tail.

Why do these rumours start if I'm as poor as poop? XD


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 21, 2013)

My townies lately call me a stump-maker. The ironic thing is, they didn't start calling me this until maybe 2 weeks *after* I cut down a lot of trees in my town to path and re-landscape.

These "rumors" that the townies make up can be weird.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> My townies lately call me a stump-maker. The ironic thing is, they didn't start calling me this until maybe 2 weeks *after* I cut down a lot of trees in my town to path and re-landscape.
> 
> These "rumors" that the townies make up can be weird.



Lol! I used to be a green thumb, but that was because I stole everyone elses' gardens to create my own awesome one. XD


----------



## Summ3rain (Aug 21, 2013)

Hehe, it's funny to read about these rumours.  In my town I'm apparently a "pro listener" ahem.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 21, 2013)

My town calls me a Bellionaire.


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2013)

They're saying you're careful with money/possibly stingy - not that you're keeping it all for yourself! If it were the latter they would call you a bell hoarder.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 21, 2013)

iim a pro listener. idk what that even means???


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2013)

Farobi said:


> iim a pro listener. idk what that even means???



It means that you talk to your villagers a lot and/or do lots of favours for them.


----------



## EniracY (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a fashionista


----------



## zevran (Aug 21, 2013)

I get pro listener/hometown hero. And freshman mayor, but I don't think that changes for like a year?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a time traveler and a pro listener

THANKS YOU UGLY BIRD QUEENIE FOR RUMORING IM A TIME TRAVELER


----------



## puppy (Aug 21, 2013)

they call me an individual and im not quite sure what i did to be called that???


----------



## Puuhi (Aug 21, 2013)

I alternate between being called Stump maker, Pro-listener and Flower fan.


----------



## Lin (Aug 21, 2013)

Pro listener right now... wish they called me a hometown hero.  That's totally what I want to be!


----------



## Imbri (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm with you, Lin. I've been a pro-listener for a while. I'd really like to be a hometown hero. It sounds so much more interesting.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 21, 2013)

I?m a pro listener ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a pro traveller XD


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

I want to be something remotely-interesting, but I have no idea what actions trigger the rumours.


----------



## hanzy (Aug 21, 2013)

When I was time travelling a lot I was a bell hoarder for _ages_!
Now I'm a pro listener and a social butterfly


----------



## SpellCheckJoe (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been classified as an individual...and I have no clue what in the world that means.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 21, 2013)

Lol it's just random.  I got called a green thumb when I hadn't done anything remotely garden related yet except plant the town tree and then called a time traveller BEFORE I even went back those 2 hours one day to water flowers.  Strange game...


----------



## radical6 (Aug 21, 2013)

have no idea what hometown hero is
was freshman mayor > pro listener > bell pincher > fashionista > hometown hero??


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 21, 2013)

^ Haha you've been them all!!  Your villagers love your mayoral style


----------



## Obnoxious-Lamb (May 3, 2014)

omg i hate the rumours. they kill me


----------



## nammie (May 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I've been called almost every title in game lol, and I still don't know how I got a lot of them.
Of the top of my head, I've been called a pro listener, bell pincher, green thumb, pro visitor (??? something similar to that at least), hometown hero, civic leader, etc...


----------



## mousehole (May 3, 2014)

Here's a list my daughter found for me... 

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Rumor


----------



## ethre (May 3, 2014)

My villagers call me a tree-hugger...  They used to call me bell-pincher too, which I found out means that you don't spend much bells, according to this wiki page: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Rumor


----------



## woodlandmermaid (May 3, 2014)

I'm normally a pro listener but once in a while I'm called a stump maker. Probably because I have 2-3 of the special stumps


----------



## fairyring (May 3, 2014)

mine called me an aspiring designer once and i liked that


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2014)

Midgetsc said:


> Okay, so these rumours are really weird.
> 
> For some reason, I'm called a "bell-pincher", although I never have more than about 20k on me at a time, don't really pinch bells, and don't have much stuff to sell to Re-Tail.
> 
> Why do these rumours start if I'm as poor as poop? XD




It just means you don't spend bells on things.


----------



## lazuli (May 4, 2014)

*ivve been called time travveler and green thumb
[sub]im not evven a time player[/sub]*


----------



## witchbaby (May 4, 2014)

i mostly get stump maker and pro listener, but lately i've been flower fan.

i'm







not






sure






why






though?

hmmmm


----------



## lazuli (May 4, 2014)

witchbaby said:


> i mostly get stump maker and pro listener, but lately i've been flower fan.
> 
> i'm
> 
> ...


----------



## Titi (May 4, 2014)

I'm a social butterfly lol. Don't know what it means really.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mousehole said:


> Here's a list my daughter found for me...
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Rumor



Oh that's awesome, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Talon (May 4, 2014)

Clay recently called me a Civic Leader.


----------



## Ras (May 4, 2014)

I started getting a jump on the day by telling Isabelle it was 9:30am when it was really 12am, and then the next day, when I played again, I would set it back to the real time.  This earned me the "time-traveller" rumor.  When I'm trying to get a specific villager to move, I get either "individual" or "Bell-pincher," because I don't talk to anyone or spend any money when doing that.  I hate those two.  When I'm just playing regularly, I am most often "pro listener," but I've been "social butterfly" a lot lately.


----------



## Wildroses (May 4, 2014)

Two months in and all they've called me a Fishing Fiend so far. What bothered me was that Roald was really surprised when I confirmed the rumour was true. 

Roald, I got six pieces of fish furniture when winning the fishing tournament, the majority of my bells come from fishing, and I've been fishing so much in the short time I have had this game that I got the Fish Maniac badge literally the day after the Skilled Angler badge. Why are you surprised the rumour is true? In fact, why are you even describing it as a rumour? We're getting into fact territory here.


----------

